# Can't log on to Network



## Saint7 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a computer which I cannot log on to my network anymore. Other computers will connect via the same patch cable so its not a network problem. If I unplug the network cable I can log on the local computer account but with the cable in it will not log in locally or on the network. The network card is lighting up ok. Any idea what the problem might be?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey there,
is that computer part of the domain???
If it is, try to log with different user account, or try to log on different computer with your user account...
If this does not help, reset computer in Active Directory Users and Computers...
Report back please...


----------



## Saint7 (Jul 28, 2008)

It is part of a domain and logged on fine for months. I have tried other user accounts and they all work on other computers but not on this one. I have changed the NIC too and all the settings seem the same as the other computers. I have not tried resetting the computer in Active Directory. I will give that a go tomorrow. I can log on to a local account and then connect to network resources but cant log on to the domain directly. Thanks


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey there,
it is either computer account problem or your user account...
Did you try to log on other computers with your user account???


----------



## Saint7 (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes my User Acciunt works fine on any other PC on the network.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

probably something to do with group policies. try typing this at the command prompt: 

gpupdate

Use: gpresult to see if the policies are the same on the problem computer and a working one.


----------



## Saint7 (Jul 28, 2008)

Still have the same problem. I have found though if I get to the log on screen and unplug the cable, type the password and plug it in again I can log in?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Wait,
are you trying to access network typing local user account or domain user account?


----------



## Saint7 (Jul 28, 2008)

I am trying to log on to the domain with domain user accounts but cant without unplugging and re-plugging the network cable after typing the password. I can log on locally fine and access network resources except e-mail though.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Something is wrong with computer account if you can log with your domain user account through other computers...
Reset computer account, check local security policies as well as group policies...


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Saint7, please contact your local systems administrator...

vladimirb, we should not assist in overriding the systems administrator of any organization...


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

well I am assuming that he does not have enough user rights...
When I said reset account, I meant for his administrator to reset account...
Sorry for miss-understanding ^-^


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Maybe he is a teenager at a school and his user account is under evaluation due to abuse... Just a guess. I'd hate to think negatively of people but the ideas just populate my consciousness.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Your able to login with the network cable unplugged bacause if you have used the account on that computer before, then your domain account is cached on that computer so the computer uses these details to log you in, but you'll not be able to access resources available to you through the network.


----------



## Saint7 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have reset the account as you said. I cant speak to the admininstrator as that is me now. I started working for a small furniture company with 30 people here 6 months ago and ended up in charge of the I.T. as I was the most knowledgable person. However I confess although I have years of experience repairing computers, my network knowledge is limited and I am studying in my spare time. I am by no means a teenager either. Enough of my history does anyone have any suggestions I have not tried that may help?


----------



## Saint7 (Jul 28, 2008)

I find I have to keep repeating myself due to people not reading properly. I am not logging in with the cable unplugged. I have to start up and unplu the cable at the log on screen then unplug it, type the password, plug it back in and then hit ENTER. It works about 1 in 3 times but is the only way to get onto the domain via domain log in. I can also log in on a local user account without any problems at all on the same machine.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Please don't think we are not reading your posts corretly. We are. Its just so much easier to fix a problem whilst on site rather than over a forum which can take days, but I understand where your coming from now. 

It looks like it must be something to do with the computer not getting a network address whilst booting up. When you take out and then replug in the cable it will then force a search for a network address to join the domain/network and then allow you to log in. 

See if installing new drivers helps.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Saint7 said:


> I have reset the account as you said. I can’t speak to the administrator as that is me now. I started working for a small furniture company with 30 people here 6 months ago and ended up in charge of the I.T. as I was the most knowledgeable person. However I confess although I have years of experience repairing computers, my network knowledge is limited and I am studying in my spare time. I am by no means a teenager either. Enough of my history does anyone have any suggestions I have not tried that may help?


Delete and recreate the account server-side. Use a new user name if you have to, many employees will compromise. Be sure to backup and restore any user data they need to retain for business purposes.

I don't mean to talk down to you, but didn't you consider creating a new account as a quick fix due to this account's corrupt state? :smile:

If this does not help, reimage or format & reinstall the operating system, drivers, and whatever software is used by the staff and management of the furniture company. Sometimes just a clean slate is a quicker solution that hunting down a configuration glitch.

Please, next time you ask a question, let us know your authority and access level of the network(s) in question. :4-dontkno From your first few posts, I thought you were a student trying to get help with a decommissioned workstation or something along those lines...



lazareth1 said:


> Please don't think we are not reading your posts corretly. We are. Its just so much easier to fix a problem whilst on site rather than over a forum which can take days, but I understand where your coming from now.
> 
> It looks like it must be something to do with the computer not getting a network address whilst booting up. When you take out and then replug in the cable it will then force a search for a network address to join the domain/network and then allow you to log in.
> 
> See if installing new drivers helps.


Maybe the DHCP address pool is full... is there an open wireless access point on this network? Just a guess... :4-dontkno A symptom of this would be a 169.x.x.x address and the connection information would also say something like "Automatic Private Address"

So, did the previous IT guy leave without informing you of the network's configuration?! I would have left at least a page of hints to save my successor some discovery time. :grin:


----------



## Saint7 (Jul 28, 2008)

Like I said, I have the same problem with all user accounts on this machine so cant see the point in creating a new one. The Ip address is also not in the APIPA range so rules that out. The last IT person left 3 months before I started so I have just been working things out from scratch. I dont wish to format the computer either as the company do not have the OS disks and very little other software here either. I will look into your other suggestions and let you know how it goes.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

The only other thing I can think of at the moment would be a bad domain name in the domain configuration. It could be off by one charactor but at this point I doubt it and you must have checked this already. Maybe it's worth a second look, or maybe even retyping it would solve the problem. :4-dontkno


----------



## alison_s_burke (Sep 10, 2009)

I know this is a dead thread, but just in case someone finds this via search engine, as I did, there is a way to log in... but it's not ideal. And I don't know the solution to the problem. 
Log in as domainadmin or whatever it is to get onto the actual computer, not the network. It says you're connected to the LAN, so open up the Local Area Connection Status (double click on the two monitors in the task bar) and go to Support. Click on Repair. Log out, and log back into the domain with your username. Worked for me, and I had exactly the same problem as the guy who started the thread. Still looking for a way of fixing this though.


----------



## alison_s_burke (Sep 10, 2009)

Solution: 
Click on Start --> Run... and type in "cmd". From there type in "ipconfig /flushdns" and restart the computer. It should work, no more log in problems. I really don't know how this works, but apparently it fixes computers that can't recognise printers too.


----------

